

Using Couchbase in Your Ionic Framework Application Part 1 - nraboy
http://blog.couchbase.com/using-couchbase-in-your-ionic-framework-application-part-1

======
sweetiewill
Cool! And check out the app using Ionic and Couchbase on the backends:
[https://twitter.com/sweetiewill/status/580148597037105154](https://twitter.com/sweetiewill/status/580148597037105154)

